# I've started a Probiotic.



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have went down to the store here called The Vitamin Shoppe and bought the store brand Probiotic its called Ultimate "10" Probiotic w/ 13 billion organisms. It has been one and a half days now and I have been taking 2 a day it says you can take 1-2 a day with meals. How long would it take something like this to start working?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually you should know if it works within the first 2 weeks, but you might give it a month to be sure.They aren't an instant fix, but usually once they have a chance to populate the colon you know fairly quickly if they help or not.These are the ones I am using now and within a week I can see a drop in fart frequency.


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you for the info! I hope it helps, although I'm going to a Dr. tomorrow, finally got my insurance sorted out.


----------

